# ATR has a special needs CDT in need of care..



## Laura (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/AmericanTortoiseRescue[hr]
American Tortoise Rescue
Desert tortoise needs to be rescued in La Puente Calif. at a vet's office - someone brought him with a broken jaw. Not sure if the jaw has been repaired but he has trouble eating and needs to be fed a liquid diet in a certain way. This will be a challenge but if you know someone.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope he finds a good home.


----------



## Candy (Jun 10, 2011)

I live very close to La Puente. How would you feed a tortoise with a broken Jaw and how would it get broken to begin with? I might give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if they are planning on fixing the jaw?


----------



## Candy (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anyone know how a tortoise can have a broken jaw? Plus has anyone ever taken care of one with a broken jaw before?


----------



## Candy (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow I've got to admit that I really, really miss Danny being on this forum.


----------



## Kristina (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't say I am thrilled about the ATR posting on their FB page that using newspaper or paper towels is a better choice than cypress, etc. Just sayin'.....


----------



## dmmj (Jun 20, 2011)

Is this animal abandoned? Does anyone know if they plan on doing anything besides liquid diet for the rest for it's life? I am already contacting my CTTC to see what can be done for this guy, thanks to candy for reminding me of this guy.

LOL I just checked ATR page on FB and they think tortoise forum is hard to get into and navigate and they think some of us all full of crap.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 20, 2011)

Tortoise forum hard to navigate? Are they sure they aren't talking about that other website?

So what the poster said was 

"Tried to log in to tortoise forum - what a mess. Someone objected my suggestion of using newspaper or paper towels in a tank instead of that other horrible substrate that can kill turtles and tortoises. All that other stuff is total crap that gets dirty and full of bacteria, urine and poop and is promoted by the pet trade just trying to boost sales $$$$ - but I digress."


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 20, 2011)

The previous poster on the facebook page had mentioned that he belonged to the *turtle* forum. That's what prompted her reply about us being hard to navigate. When I first joined the forum, I found it a bit hard too, having come over here from YAHOOgroups. But with perseverance, I overcame!!

She's a member here, but has only posted once...her introductory post. I tried to find her here, but can't remember her username.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 20, 2011)

That's what I noticed too (turtle forum), but then she quoted Kristina's post #7, so I figured she was referring to Tortoiseforum. I guess I was wrong...

haha It's funny Yvonne, I always thought Yahoo groups were a little more confusing  It could be that I'm so used to these types of forums...it was sort of natural to me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 20, 2011)

No, I'm sure she was referring to our forum. Someone must have told her about being mentioned on the forum. I'll bet she either forgot her password or username.

I was reading a little further down on that facebook page and someone asked why their redfoot's eyes were watering. Her answer was that sulcatas need watery eyes in the desert, but that it was probably ok for the redfoot. Those of us here on this hard to navigate forum understand that the redfoot was being kept too dry.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 20, 2011)

oh my goodness. 

I know that the information that TFO (experienced members) provides, regarding WATERY EYES, is true. I've dealt with now 3 tortoises with watery eyes and It has solved the problem. Because it IS a problem and is NOT normal. 

I hope she reads this ^


----------



## dmmj (Jun 20, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> oh my goodness.
> 
> I know that the information that TFO (experienced members) provides, regarding WATERY EYES, is true. I've dealt with now 3 tortoises with watery eyes and It has solved the problem. Because it IS a problem and is NOT normal.
> 
> I hope she reads this ^


In this instance even if she reads it, it might be like trying to convince a brick wall to change it's mind.


----------



## Laura (Jun 20, 2011)

I have not been thrilled with her videos she posts.. and I first 'met' them when I became a member, paid money to get allowed to be put on her adoption list.. then was told a few weeks later, we no longer adopt out.. doing education only.. 
Im all for education if it is done right.. but you think she could have told me, im sorry we will no longer be doing adoptions.. kept my money tho.


----------

